# BUILDING UP MY CHEESE INVENTORY



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

I was at it again today. Trying to build up my cold smoked cheese inventory so I will have some that I can age long term and have some that I can age and try at different stages. I think I have accomplished that for now. I used the new A-MaZe-n smoke tube (with modifications that I saw on this forum) for the first time in the Bayou Classic stick burner. It worked great and the apple wood lasted the entire 4 hours of my smoke. Fill it, light it, wait 10 minutes, blow out the flame, add the cheese and walk away for 4 hours. Doesn't get easier than that.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice job.  coming a long great.  I need to do some more also


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice to see a curiosity bloom into a full fledged addiction!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 21, 2019)

Cheese looks great! I’ve got a drawer full in my beer fridge I’ve bought on sale throughout the last few months. Gonna have to get on that this weekend


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2019)

Now you have some done the old way with coals and wood and some with the tube.  Let us know if you can tell any difference.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Now you have some done the old way with coals and wood and some with the tube.  Let us know if you can tell any difference.


I sure will.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great! I’ve got a drawer full in my beer fridge I’ve bought on sale throughout the last few months. Gonna have to get on that this weekend


Going to buy a mini fridge tomorrow so I can stack back as much as I want and get it all out of the family fridge.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Going to buy a mini fridge tomorrow so I can stack back as much as I want and get it all out of the family fridge.



Hit up Craigslist and find a crapo used one. Well worth it to get a full size if you got room in the garage. Plus adds space for more cold beer!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks really good. I usually do one or two large cheese smokes a year. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 22, 2019)

HI, You have a good supply going,I have some smoked cheese over 4 years old which I should sample.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2019)

Good looking cheese!
I did mine about 1 month ago, should last until next winter!
I hope!!
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Going to buy a mini fridge tomorrow so I can stack back as much as I want and get it all out of the family fridge.



“Um, I think we’re gonna need a bigger fridge.”

If you can swing it, another regular sized refrigerator is pretty awesome to have. I got an old one from a co-worker that is my cheese/beer/hobby fridge.

There’s no shortage of space. Plus the extra space allows room for brining buckets, curing and making sausages/snack sticks.











Also, you won’t get yelled at by the wife when everything smells like smoke in the main refrigerator!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking cheese!
> I did mine about 1 month ago, should last until next winter!
> I hope!!
> Al


Sweet! I really enjoyed smoking something different. Would have never considered or thought of doing that without SMF.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

xray said:


> “Um, I think we’re gonna need a bigger fridge.”
> 
> If you can swing it, another regular sized refrigerator is pretty awesome to have. I got an old one from a co-worker that is my cheese/beer/hobby fridge.
> 
> ...


Sound good!!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

xray said:


> “Um, I think we’re gonna need a bigger fridge.”
> 
> If you can swing it, another regular sized refrigerator is pretty awesome to have. I got an old one from a co-worker that is my cheese/beer/hobby fridge.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of cheese!!!! I'm envious LOL!!!


----------



## xray (Jan 22, 2019)

It started out simply enough, just like you’re doing.

That’s last year’s stash. I only have about 10lbs left....but I have 3 more months of cheese smoking weather in PA.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow that new addiction really got a hold on you. At least your making the farmers happy.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow that new addiction really got a hold on you. At least your making the farmers happy.
> 
> Warren


Yes Sir!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

A couple years ago I was in Past Christian and Biloxi any where close?

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

I am about 60 miles north of Biloxi. Petal, Mississippi. Across the river from Hattiesburg, Mississippi.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

PK not sure of that area just knew where I had been.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> PK not sure of that area just knew where I had been.
> 
> Warren


10-FO


----------

